# Conspiracy election



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

Kevin has done this


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Seriously stop including people in things they don't want to be apart of


----------



## Chary (Nov 10, 2017)

the EOF is progressively making less and less sense


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 10, 2017)

Why am I not on the list?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Kevin has done this


Seriously just stop


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2017)

This poll is fake news; I'm not even in the poll smh


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> This poll is fake news; I'm not even in the poll smh


It's even worse considering that @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE himself isn't in the poll


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 10, 2017)

Why am I on the list?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

Its about the person you want to make a thread when the EOF is removed blaming 

@keven3477

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Update 1.1 adds @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N  and  @DarthDub to the polls


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 10, 2017)

No. Just no.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

Ban yourself OP.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Ban yourself OP.


why?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> why?


You're annoying with these threads.


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> why?


He's right y'know.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> why?


because fuck off


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2017)

, um what is this about exactly?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> , um what is this about exactly?


He's just being a fucken idiot


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> , um what is this about exactly?


The poll is to vote for who to make a post blaming you for the EoF's deletion apparently


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 10, 2017)

Sure blame me why not, I enjoy getting blamed for stuff I did not do anyways. I guess I'm a masochist in that regard.


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Sure blame me why not, I enjoy getting blamed for stuff I did not do anyways. I guess I'm a masochist in that regard.


Meh. When it happens to me it just feels unfair


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

No more Temp Bunker
No More @Dionicio3 calling me a FUCKING IDOIT and @GhostLatte telling me to stop
No more @Noctosphere
No More @PokeAcer

@keven3477


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No more Temp Bunker
> No More @Dionicio3 calling me a FUCKING IDOIT and @GhostLatte telling me to stop
> No more @Noctosphere
> No More @PokeAcer
> ...


fuck off


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No more Temp Bunker
> No More @Dionicio3 calling me a FUCKING IDOIT and @GhostLatte telling me to stop
> No more @Noctosphere
> No More @PokeAcer
> ...


Just stop


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 11, 2017)

How the hell am I in the lead? This sucks... I never even wanted to be a part of this crappy thread in the first place!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> How the hell am I in the lead? This sucks... I never even wanted to be a part of this crappy thread in the first place!


Hop in the van if you don't wanna be in first anymore ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> How the hell am I in the lead? This sucks... I never even wanted to be a part of this crappy thread in the first place!


Me neither. You just gotta get over it...


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 11, 2017)

you all suck


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> you all suck


no u


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> you all suck


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> no u


oh


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Are next mod is in the lead give it up for...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 11, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> you all suck


same tbh


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

@PokeAcer


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @PokeAcer


fuck off with him


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> same tbh


be quiet dee oh nee cee oh ｔｈｒｅｅ


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @PokeAcer


Stop praising him


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> fuck off with him


are you mad because you wish you was him


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No more Temp Bunker
> No More Dionicio3 calling me a FUCKING IDOIT and GhostLatte telling me to stop
> No more Noctosphere
> No More PokeAcer
> No more @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE


I fixed your post.


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> are you mad because you wish you was him


No one wants to be him


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> No one wants to be him


says the shitposter


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I fixed your post.


I got no warns I got no Subs


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> says the shitposter


You're comparing me to a kid who sold off a major exploit to Nintendo?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> you all suck


We may suck, but you suck dick.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I got no warns I got no Subs


No, but people will start ignoring you and reporting you if you keep randomly tagging a bunch of random people for no good reason.


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> No, but people will start ignoring you and reporting you if you keep randomly tagging drenal for no good reason.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> No, but people will start ignoring you and reporting you if you keep randomly tagging a bunch of random people for no good reason.


notice me babe


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

The prob is that when you go to EOF you see

@ Dionicio3 I hate that it should be

@DRAGONBALLVINTAGE OR
@PokeAcer

Nobody cares about me only @dAVID_  and @Marioyoshi64
And @drenal


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> The prob is that when you go to EOF you see
> 
> @ Dionicio3 I hate that it should be
> 
> ...


We don't care cause you keep spamming people with mentions and spam the EoF with crappy posts


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> The prob is that when you go to EOF you see
> 
> @ Dionicio3 I hate that it should be
> 
> ...


ban yourself


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Hop in the van if you don't wanna be in first anymore ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)





GhostLatte said:


> notice me babe


Free van ride? Hell yeah! I'm outta here! *Hops in van*


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Free van ride? Hell yeah! I'm outta here! *Hops in van*


No don't


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> We don't care cause you keep spamming people with mentions and spam the EoF with crappy posts


Let me ask the MASTER Shitposter...

@PaQoo84 uhh I mean @GhostLatte how do I become the best shitposter there is I tryed with DSwitch with SM64DS but I failed you


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Let me ask the MASTER Shitposter...
> 
> @PaQoo84 uhh I mean @GhostLatte how do I become the best shitposter there is I tryed with DSwitch with SM64DS but I failed you





GhostLatte said:


> ban yourself


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Let me ask the MASTER Shitposter...
> 
> @PaQoo84 uhh I mean @GhostLatte how do I become the best shitposter there is I tryed with DSwitch with SM64DS but I failed you


First, you have to ban yourself to decrease the amount of toxicity here.


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Let me ask the MASTER Shitposter...
> 
> @PaQoo84 uhh I mean @GhostLatte how do I become the best shitposter there is I tryed with DSwitch with SM64DS but I failed you


I heard banning yourself works


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> First, you have to ban yourself to decrease the amount of toxicity here.


SEE WHAT I MEAN


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> SEE WHAT I MEAN


Ban yourself.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Ban yourself.


Just teach me how to shitpost


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Just teach me how to shitpost


Read step one young grasshopper.


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Just teach me how to shitpost





GhostLatte said:


> ban yourself


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Patch 1.2
@GhostLatte
Dpad_5678
@epickid37
Dr.Hacknik
and MyFePo

Join the fray to end Keven


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Patch 1.2
> @GhostLatte
> Dpad_5678
> @epickid37
> ...


Just stop already


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Patch 1.2
> @GhostLatte
> Dpad_5678
> @epickid37
> ...


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> We may suck, but you suck dick.


fucking accurate


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Kevin has done this


Why spelling my name wrong?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Why spelling my name wrong?


Wait your KEVEN?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Wait your KEVEN?


???


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ???


Your a multi!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Your a multi!


I mean, my name in the list of vote is spelled wrong


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I mean, my name in the list of vote is spelled wrong


Ohh ok Will fix because of lewd furry


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah, he is obviously not a multi of me, we are posting near the same time as proof.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

patch 1.3 fixes Noctosphere 
New Quote @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE to make him necrobump very old thread 
Find @iHicham from reddit on here to get a Prize
Remember Tomato Hentai?
Lets Spam @Felek666 box until he comes back


----------



## Seriel (Nov 11, 2017)

add me bby


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Seriel said:


> add me bby


"Check's to see if furry" COME ON IN

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

little update add's @Seriel


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> you all suck


but do I succ?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> but do I succ?


I need succ bepsi


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

Why did you even make this thread @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Would you rather...

Take him back and have him leak everything and not get banned
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or.....

Have Nintendo (sony) buy GBATEMP and shut it down and when you type GBATEMP.net you get linked to this wonderful game that has been rated 10/10 IGN saying One of the must have games for Xbox One PS4 PC and Switch


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I need succ bepsi


sure thing


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Would you rather...
> 
> Take him back and have him leak everything and not get banned
> 
> ...


How high are you?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> sure thing


*whips it out*


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

@Noctosphere be like


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @Noctosphere be like


Those tags


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Those tags


ikr

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@drenal did 9/11


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> ikr
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @drenal did 9/11


I wasn't even alive back then


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> I wasn't even alive back then


maybe you was the person who flew the plane you was a great man


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> maybe you was the person who flew the plane you was a great man


No I didn't


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> patch 1.3 fixes Noctosphere
> New Quote @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE to make him necrobump very old thread
> Find @iHicham from reddit on here to get a Prize
> Remember Tomato Hentai?
> Lets Spam @Felek666 box until he comes back


FUCK YOU LIAR, IT'S STILL NOT FIXED


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> FUCK YOU LIAR, IT'S STILL NOT FIXED


I added a new one since you can't change the name of old ones


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I added a new one since you can't change the name of old ones


But can you remove old ones?


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 11, 2017)

can I be added


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2017)

ayy 4 votes at least some people can tolerate me


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

Why are people voting for pokeacer :thinking:


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Why are people voting for pokeacer :thinking:


because it's dumb


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Why are people voting for pokeacer :thinking:


You know what the worst part is, though?

I actually knew the guy on Lia's server.  We actually talked on occasion, and he even had me test a Wii Homebrew Application for him.  Makes me feel a little dirty, in retrospect.  He seemed like a cool guy, though, from the looks of it, and I can't seem to fathom why he would do something so selfish and stupid as profiting off exploits others found.  Then spending that money on _a fucking MacBook_.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Patch 1.4 adds @jimmyj
The new game Super Hotel Mario:Long Way Out


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> You know what the worst part is, though?
> 
> I actually knew the guy on Lia's server.  We actually talked on occasion, and he even had me test a Wii Homebrew Application for him.  Makes me feel a little dirty, in retrospect.  He seemed like a cool guy, though, from the looks of it, and I can't seem to fathom why he would do something so selfish and stupid as profiting off exploits others found.  Then spending that money on _a fucking MacBook_.


Didn't he say that he had no money after spending it on a MacBook?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Didn't he say that he had no money after spending it on a MacBook?


Did he?  If he did, I'm not surprised.  Apple's products, as we've established, can get really expensive.


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Did he?  If he did, I'm not surprised.  Apple's products, as we've established, can get really expensive.


TBH Apple products are a waste of money. Their phones are decent, but the laptops are just underpowered overpriced pieces of crap


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> TBH Apple products are a waste of money. Their phones are decent, but the laptops are just underpowered overpriced pieces of crap


MacBooks have decent-enough specs iirc.  But yeah, they're hella overpriced.


----------



## Alm (Nov 11, 2017)

B E P I S M A N  FOR PREZ


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 11, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> MacBooks have decent-enough specs iirc.  But yeah, they're hella overpriced.


apple is gay but im not

i want you inside me daddy


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> apple is gay but im not
> 
> i want you inside me daddy


go eat an apple and rethink your life


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> go eat an apple and rethink your life


pound me daddy


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> pound me daddy


no


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> apple is gay but im not
> 
> i want you inside me daddy





GhostLatte said:


> pound me daddy


thats gay


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> no


give me succ


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> give me succ


that's gay too


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> that's gay too


kys


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> kys


no u


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> no u


bend over


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> bend over


pedophile


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> pedophile


age is just a number


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> age is just a number


and a jail cell is just a room


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> and a jail cell is just a room


a room is not complete without you bby <3


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> a room is not complete without you bby <3


Are you trying to follow in Kevin Spacey's footsteps rn


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

i don't know what's going on in this thread rn, but y'all best stop being unwizard


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> i don't know what's going on in this thread rn, but y'all best stop being unwizard


If you call me unwizard again I will leave bepisism and preach hate against Hector


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> If you call me unwizard again I will leave bepisism and preach hate against Hector


not radical


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> not radical


yeah I know


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Are you trying to follow in Kevin Spacey's footsteps rn


bend over 


B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> not radical


you're such a cutie bby


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> bend over
> 
> you're such a cutie bby


no srsly, stop being kevin spacey my guy


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> no srsly, stop being kevin spacey my guy


i want you inside me though


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> i want you inside me though


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


>



dominate me daddy


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> dominate me daddy


No.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

this thread is now 7 pages long, I hope all of you are happy


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> this thread is now 7 pages long, I hope all of you are happy


7 pages too long


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> this thread is now 7 pages long, I hope all of you are happy


dominate me papi


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> dominate me papi


That's gay


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

Don't turn my thread gay!


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Don't turn my thread gay!


too late


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> too late


Get of my thread!


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Get of my thread!


No.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> No.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Don't turn my thread gay!


bend over


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> bend over


thats gay


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> bend over








Why don't you take a seat over there!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> bend over







Why don't you take a seat over there!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> bend over







Why don't you take a seat over there!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> thats gay


stfu


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> stfu


but it's gay


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> but it's gay


it's not gay


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> it's not gay


yes it is


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> yes it is


it's only gay if the balls touch


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> it's only gay if the balls touch


its gay no matter what


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> its gay no matter what


nah you trippin


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> nah you trippin


no u


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

how bout we all calm down and have some nice refreshing pepsi


----------



## YugamiSekai (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> how bout we all calm down and have some nice refreshing pepsi


i only drincc DR. PEPPIS


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> how bout we all calm down and have some nice refreshing pepsi


BEPIS


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> how bout we all calm down and have some nice refreshing pepsi


Yeah sure. Where's it at


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah sure. Where's it at


bby


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> bby


wat


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> wat


heya bby


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> heya bby


homosexual


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> homosexual


I want you inside me


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I want you inside me


stop being kevin spacey


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> stop being kevin spacey


homophobe


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

delet this


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> delet this


spit or swallow


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> spit or swallow


no u


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> homophobe


but i'm not


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> delet this


maybe he trynna get a warn


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> maybe he trynna get a warn


wew


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

@GhostLatte If you trynna get warned or sub I'll miss you


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @GhostLatte If you trynna get warned or sub I'll miss you


i wont miss you


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> @GhostLatte If you trynna get warned or sub I'll miss you


if you get banned or warned i think people will be happy


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> if you get banned or warned i think people will be happy


the entire temp would rejoice


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> the entire temp would rejoice


you was a asshole to me


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> you was a asshole to me


*you are an asshole to me


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

Um, seriously, though.  This thread is getting kind of out of hand.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Um, seriously, though.  This thread is getting kind of out of hand.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


>



ew don't talk to me with that trash-tier "music"


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ew don't talk to me with that trash-tier "music"


scrub


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Um, seriously, though.  This thread is getting kind of out of hand.


It was about blaming @keven3477 for getting the eof removed now it this


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> It was about blaming @keven3477 for getting the eof removed now it this


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Um, seriously, though.  This thread is getting kind of out of hand.


we all just need an ice cold pepsi to calm down


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> we all just need an ice cold pepsi to calm down


No Coke


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No Coke


that's right, no coke. I got a bunch of cans of pepsi in this backpack right here if anyone wants some


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> that's right, no coke. I got a bunch of cans of pepsi in this backpack right here if anyone wants some


No I want Coke


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No I want Coke


too bad. i only got pepsi


----------



## jDSX (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> too bad. i only got pepsi



no dr pepper?


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

jDSX said:


> no dr pepper?


hm... *digs around in backpack* ...i got a single can

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

you want it?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2017)

Ill take a Pepsi please, or If you have any ice tea drinks ill take that then.


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Ill take a Pepsi please, or If you have any ice tea drinks ill take that then.


Ok, here's a pepsi


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

does anyone want this single dr. pepper? apparently @jDSX doesn't want it


----------



## jDSX (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> does anyone want this single dr. pepper? apparently @jDSX doesn't want it


Sorry *takes it*


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Sorry *takes it*


Ok looks like he took it after all


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Ok looks like he took it after all


I got some "coke" if you want


----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I got some "coke" if you want


Pepsi is better than Coke


...oh, you mean the other kind


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 13, 2017)

I have no idea what this thread is about, but it looks incredibly stupid, so I voted for myself.


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> I have no idea what this thread is about, but it looks incredibly stupid, so I voted for myself.


hello sir, would you like an ice cold pepsi?


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> hello sir, would you like an ice cold pepsi?



Are those the same poison sodas you were handing out in the hungry games?

If so: No.

If not: ... Still No. 

Soda is so bad for you....


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> Are those the same poison sodas you were handing out in the hungry games?
> 
> If so: No.
> 
> ...


i never had any poison sodas!


----------



## Mr_Reaper (Nov 13, 2017)

They don't have to be poison. They are still soda.


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> They don't have to be poison. They are still soda.


*sigh* fine. i can try to find a water or something


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

Mr_Reaper said:


> They don't have to be poison. They are still soda.


why did you just assault my eyes


----------



## Alm (Nov 13, 2017)

Bepisman~kun,
I thought you drink a cold light beer...
....


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alm said:


> Bepisman~kun,
> I thought you drink a cold light beer...
> ....


no sir, we only drink cold pepsis


----------



## Alm (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> no sir, we only drink cold pepsis



You voted for Bepisman too ???


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alm said:


> You voted for Bepisman too ???


no. this poll is stupid.


would you like an ice cold pepsi?


----------



## Alm (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> no. this poll is stupid.
> 
> 
> would you like an ice cold pepsi?



*T R I G G E R E D*


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alm said:


> *T R I G G E R E D*


well? would you?


----------



## Alm (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> well? would you?



no.... not really...


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

Alm said:


> no.... not really...


aw, ok


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 13, 2017)

Any cokes left?


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Any cokes left?


no, the only thing other than pepsi that i had was that one dr. pepper can


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, the only thing other than pepsi that i had was that one dr. pepper can


Ew Pepsi

JK, I'll take a can please!

Pepsi is good, but coke is better


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Ew Pepsi
> 
> JK, I'll take a can please!
> 
> Pepsi is good, but coke is better


alright *takes out can*


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> alright *takes out can*


Thanks!

*Chugs can*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

Alm said:


> Bepisman~kun,
> I thought you drink a cold light beer...
> ....


----------



## Alm (Nov 13, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


>




*T R I G G E R E D*


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 13, 2017)

GBATEMP IS UNFAIR​Costello is in there
                          standing at the concession plotting his oppression!

GBATEMP IS UNFAIR​Costello is in there
                          standing at the concession plotting his oppression!


GBATEMP IS UNFAIR​Costello is in there
                          standing at the concession plotting his oppression!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 13, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> GBATEMP IS FUNFAIR​Costello is in there
> standing at the concession plotting his oppression!
> 
> GBATEMP IS FUNFAIR​Costello is in there
> ...



"Gbatemp is Funfair" A fun fair, where? I could go for some fun.


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> "Gbatemp is Funfair" A fun fair, where? I could go for some fun.


yeah, me too. where's it at?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> yeah, me too. where's it at?



Over there!

o shit what have i done


----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Over there!
> 
> o shit what have i done


Oh no


----------



## iHicham (Dec 1, 2017)

Ehm here I am who gets the prize for finding me @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE ?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> dominate me papi





drenal said:


> That's gay


Actually, heres papi, and no its not gay


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Actually, heres papi, and no its not gay


Weird


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Weird


monster musume, a super hot ecchi


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> monster musume, a super hot ecchi


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> K


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> K


sup with K


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> sup with K


?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> ?


are you K?


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> are you K?


Yeah


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah


so youre K, why did your parent give you such a terrible name
It's like... like...




Are you his brother?


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> so youre K, why did your parent give you such a terrible name
> It's like... like...
> 
> 
> ...


No my name is Taylor


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> No my name is Taylor


*LIAR*
*YOUN JUST SAID YOURE K*


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> *LIAR*
> *YOUN JUST SAID YOURE K*


I'm not lying


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not lying


fiew, i though you would notice my typo and say my statement is all fake

so... you say youre k
then tell me youre taylor
how can i know when youre saying truth


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> fiew, i though you would notice my typo and say my statement is all fake
> 
> so... you say youre k
> then tell me youre taylor
> how can i know when youre saying truth


When I say "k" I mean "okay"


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> When I say "k" I mean "okay"


ohh... so your name is okay
i see


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ohh... so your name is okay
> i see


No, I just said my name Taylor


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> No, I just said my name Taylor


little liar tsk... whatever


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> little liar tsk... whatever


I'm not lying


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not lying


youre still lying, furry 


(what once in a while doesnt bother i hope)


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> youre still lying, furry
> 
> 
> (what once in a while doesnt bother i hope)


IDGAF how rarely you say that I still don't like it


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> K








Guess what this guy's name is


----------



## drenal (Dec 3, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Guess what this guy's name is


K?


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 3, 2017)

I see what you did in the poll @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE , those votes should still go towards you


----------



## drenal (Dec 3, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I see what you did in the poll @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE , those votes should still go towards you


Woah what the heck happened to the poll


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 3, 2017)

drenal said:


> Woah what the heck happened to the poll


Dragonballvintage changed his name to tempy-five o and put himself back in again so he would have no votes


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Dragonballvintage changed his name to tempy-five o and put himself back in again so he would have no votes


I know, but he added so many names too


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> I know, but he added so many names too


Whoa, I guess he did. Trying to rig the election (even though it wasn't legitimate in the first place) I guess?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Dragonballvintage changed his name to tempy-five o and put himself back in again so he would have no votes


No someone necrobumped this thread and all of yesterday and friday I was on r/dokkanbattle and playing Dokkan Battle I had no time to do it


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No someone necrobumped this thread and all of yesterday and friday I was on r/dokkanbattle and playing Dokkan Battle I had no time to do it


Uh-huh. We know what really happened.


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Uh-huh. We know what really happened.


We do?


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> We do?


Well, kind of. Someone changed the poll, but we don't know who (presumably dragonballvintage because afaik he's the only one with access to the poll). we'd need the time machine again to figure out what exactly happened


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> K?


Actually, it's K'.  With a dash.


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Actually, it's K'.  With a dash.


No, that's an apostrophe. With a dash, it'd be K-.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> No, that's an apostrophe. With a dash, it'd be K-.


Tell that to SNK.


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Tell that to SNK.


K


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> K


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

K


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 4, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Well, kind of. Someone changed the poll, but we don't know who (presumably dragonballvintage because afaik he's the only one with access to the poll). we'd need the time machine again to figure out what exactly happened


No I didn't nocto necrobumped I always had 0 votes and I was playing Dokkan Battle yesterday


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No I didn't nocto necrobumped I always had 0 votes and I was playing Dokkan Battle yesterday


well, then tell me why i have voted for @TempyFive-O ?
i dont even know who that guy is


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> well, then tell me why i have voted for @TempyFive-O ?
> i dont even know who that guy is


Wait I never added or seen anyone with the name Temptyfive-0

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Wait I never added or seen anyone with the name Temptyfive-0


omg he hacked the thread I need to tell a mod


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Wait I never added or seen anyone with the name Temptyfive-0
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Stop lying u lil shit


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> Stop lying u lil shit


NO I'M NOT I THINK A MOD CHANGED IT


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> NO I'M NOT I THINK A MOD CHANGED IT


ok, liar


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> ok, liar


I might have been hacked but I never posted my email here. I'm gonna contact a mod soon


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I might have been hacked but I never posted my email here. I'm gonna contact a mod soon


k


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I might have been hacked but I never posted my email here. I'm gonna contact a mod soon


wut...? why mentionning your email?


----------



## Ricken (Dec 4, 2017)

I came to get a headache, was not let down


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wut...? why mentionning your email?


Ohh noes they could have used my username


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Ohh noes they could have used my username


dude why would anyone hack you


----------



## Ricken (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> dude why would anyone hack you


To fuck up his 1:1 like post ratio?


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

Ricken said:


> To fuck up his 1:1 like post ratio?


that's not a good reason to hack anyone -.-


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> dude why would anyone hack you


Think about it if I was on Temp yesterday I would have had replied to some of the threads made yesterday and friday look at my feed Saturday I Was on r/dbzdokkanbattle playing Dokkan Battle and watching collage football checked temp to see If I got any replies and there was but I went back to Dokkan Lets say I checked GBATemp about 4 or 5 times saturday not incluing night because I never got replied to this thread! I'm gonna contact bortz


----------



## drenal (Dec 4, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Think about it if I was on Temp yesterday I would have had replied to some of the threads made yesterday and friday look at my feed Saturday I Was on r/dbzdokkanbattle playing Dokkan Battle and watching collage football checked temp to see If I got any replies and there was but I went back to Dokkan Lets say I checked GBATemp about 4 or 5 times saturday not incluing night because I never got replied to this thread! I'm gonna contact bortz


wat


----------



## Ricken (Dec 4, 2017)

drenal said:


> that's not a good reason to hack anyone -.-


Good point, just did that without hacking him


----------



## iHicham (Dec 7, 2017)

nice necrobumping right there


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

iHicham said:


> nice necrobumping right there


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

iHicham said:


> nice necrobumping right there


lol not that much
less than a month ago isnt really a necrobump


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lol not that much
> less than a month ago isnt really a necrobump


K


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> K


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>



K


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2017)

can we let this thread die already


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> can we let this thread die already


Please let this die nocto please stop necrobumping sombody changed a name to

*@TheGreatCornholio lol*


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Please let this die nocto please stop necrobumping sombody changed a name to
> 
> *@TheGreatCornholio lol*


You did that again


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> You did that again


No I pm'd bortz about this


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No I pm'd bortz about this


Whatever


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> Whatever


To thr fucker thats doing this watch out


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> To thr fucker thats doing this watch out


K


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 7, 2017)

What the ell. As far is I can tell the EoF isn't dead, people are still posting (duh). Am I being a moron and missing something!
Also sry for bad typing but I'm on my phone.


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> What the ell. As far is I can tell the EoF isn't dead, people are still posting (duh). Am I being a moron and missing something!
> Also sry for bad typing but I'm on my phone.


Looks like someone turned off autocorrect


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Looks like someone turned off autocorrect


Now I'm on my computer. Autocorrect was on, but sometimes it misses it.


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Now I'm on my computer. Autocorrect was on, but sometimes it misses it.


Oh ok


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

Who the fuck is the great cornholio
It says i voted for it
Yes it


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Who the fuck is the great cornholio
> It says i voted for it
> Yes it


It used to be dragonballvintage but he changed it to that and put his name at the bottom


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> It used to be dragonballvintage but he changed it to that and put his name at the bottom


Lol


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Lol


He keeps claiming that someone hacked the poll


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> He keeps claiming that someone hacked the poll


Well actually, it must be an admin or a moderator
You cant change option in your own poll. You can only add options


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Well actually, it must be an admin or a moderator
> You cant change option in your own poll. You can only add options


But why would an admin change dragonballvintage's name?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> But why would an admin change dragonballvintage's name?


Maybe it chary?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> But why would an admin change dragonballvintage's name?


idk, but they did that to me too
they changed "Who should be the EoF president" to "Who should be the EoF janitor"


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> idk, but they did that to me too
> they changed "Who should be the EoF president" to "Who should be the EoF janitor"


Yeah probably to avoid some sort of controversy


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh shit an admin is changing things


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Oh shit an admin is changing things


it's the UFOs, I tell ya


----------



## drenal (Dec 9, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> it's the UFOs, I tell ya


No it isn't...


*puts on tinfoil hat* maybe...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2017)

If changed again XD


----------



## drenal (Dec 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> If changed again XD


Which moderator should we blame now?


----------



## jDSX (Dec 9, 2017)

wtf is this?


----------



## drenal (Dec 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


> wtf is this?


The moderators changed the title and the polls


----------



## jDSX (Dec 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> The moderators changed the title and the polls


?


----------



## drenal (Dec 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


> ?


well, that's what happened


----------



## jDSX (Dec 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> well, that's what happened


KK


----------



## drenal (Dec 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


> KK


k


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 9, 2017)

so does that mean no one is going to make a thread about blaming me as was originally stated in the poll.


----------



## drenal (Dec 9, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> so does that mean no one is going to make a thread about blaming me as was originally stated in the poll.


No


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> No


good


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 9, 2017)

Let this degenerate thread rest.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2017)

the OP changed too it seems
and btw @DRAGONBALLVINTAGE your signature got removed again


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> k


don't be the bassist

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> Let this degenerate thread rest.


it's not even a good shitpost smh


----------



## drenal (Dec 9, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> don't be the bassist
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


k


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

alright
time to bump this shit up


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> alright
> time to bump this shit up


Stop


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stop


no u


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> alright
> time to bump this shit up


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


>



I'm Michael Jordan
Stop it! Get some hel--


----------



## drenal (Dec 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> alright
> time to bump this shit up


k


----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2017)




----------

